# Drug tests...



## stonerEnnT (Jan 30, 2016)

What happens if you fail it? Is it as simple as not getting the job? I ask because I have a pre-employment drug test this Monday, and I have doubts about passing it. I used to be a heavy Marijuana user (smoked almost every day for about a year) up until about 2 months ago. I gave it up because I want to pursue a career in EMS. I took a home drug test a few days ago and failed, which was a surprise to me. Now I'm pretty worried about not passing the real one on Monday. 

If anyone has any input I would appreciate it.


----------



## trell959 (Jan 30, 2016)

If you fail the test, you won't get the job. What were you expecting? 

Also pretty hard to believe you failed after being clean for two months.  False positive maybe?


----------



## mgr22 (Jan 30, 2016)

Well, you asked, so here goes:

Probably not the best idea to use a handle with "stoner" in it. Even if you get past this hurdle, you shouldn't assume that present and future employers wouldn't be able to identify you. I can't imagine hiring someone who calls himself or herself "stoner"-anything.

Did you consider waiting to apply for a job a little longer? If you're really off the dope, it should be out of your system pretty soon.

Assuming you'd be working in an environment with random drug tests, how do you feel about your ability to stay off drugs? Getting terminated soon after taking a job is worse than not being hired in the first place.

There are lots of questions I'd feel comfortable asking about here. Yours wouldn't be one of them.


----------



## stonerEnnT (Jan 30, 2016)

mgr22 said:


> Well, you asked, so here goes:
> 
> Probably not the best idea to use a handle with "stoner" in it. Even if you get past this hurdle, you shouldn't assume that present and future employers wouldn't be able to identify you. I can't imagine hiring someone who calls himself or herself "stoner"-anything.
> 
> ...



I appreciate the concern, but I'm not worried about being identified. 

I didn't think I needed to wait more than a month, I'm a pretty active guy, so I just assumed that it would be out of my system.

Drugs are behind me. I understand that there is no place for them in this line of work. It wasn't a hard decision to make.

I'm not sure if I should go through with the test on Monday, since I don't feel confident I'll pass. I don't believe in faking my way through the test either, so that's out of the question.


----------



## AtlasFlyer (Jan 30, 2016)

If you fail the pre-employment drug screening, I think you can be pretty assured of not getting hired. 

I have no idea what the "typical" timeframe is for any specific drug to leave your system and not be detected anymore. 

If you're really serious about wanting to be hired by that specific agency/company, perhaps you can withdraw your application and re-apply later. If you have any reason to believe you'll fail it, don't take it.


----------



## stonerEnnT (Jan 30, 2016)

AtlasFlyer said:


> If you fail the pre-employment drug screening, I think you can be pretty assured of not getting hired.
> 
> I have no idea what the "typical" timeframe is for any specific drug to leave your system and not be detected anymore.
> 
> If you're really serious about wanting to be hired by that specific agency/company, perhaps you can withdraw your application and re-apply later. If you have any reason to believe you'll fail it, don't take it.



This is probably what I'll end up doing. 

Thanks for all the help everyone!


----------



## Never2Old (Jan 30, 2016)

Do your research. Occasional / light use usually clears the system in 14-30 days, chronic and long term use may take up to 90 days depending on a number of factors such as lifestyle, weight, diet, etc.


----------



## Fry14MN (Jan 30, 2016)

Exactly what PA EMT said.  For my non EMS job if I have a future employee fail a drug test they are not hired, period.  If I have an employee that gets hurt on the job they are automatically taking a test within 24 hours of the injury. If they fail they have 30 days to retake the test. Most, if not all, who smoke "once in awhile" pass(if they stop smoking in that time) and come back.  Chronic smokers who smoke daily will not pass. 

How bad do you want a career in EMS? Time to hand up the drugs or pick something else.


----------



## Underoath87 (Jan 30, 2016)

There is no recourse besides not being hired, if that's what you're asking.  They can't prosecute or blacklist you with other agencies (officially, at least).  But I would think that the company would permanently write you off.


----------



## Tk11 (Feb 2, 2016)

Yea if you fail they're not going to hire you and most likely not going to consider hiring you in the future. So did you pass?


----------



## Qulevrius (Feb 3, 2016)

Underoath87 said:


> They can't prosecute or blacklist you with other agencies (officially, at least).



It's a rather small professional community, and a word on the wire travels very fast. Get sh*tlisted with one company --> don't be surprised when others do the same.


----------



## Underoath87 (Feb 3, 2016)

Qulevrius said:


> It's a rather small professional community, and a word on the wire travels very fast. Get sh*tlisted with one company --> don't be surprised when others do the same.



Depends where you are.  If you're in a large city with multiple services and nobody knows you yet, I wouldn't imagine it getting around.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Feb 3, 2016)

You could always move to Oregon, Colorado, Washington, and where ever else recreational is legal. I don't smoke myself, but to each their own.


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 3, 2016)

ExpatMedic0 said:


> You could always move to Oregon, Colorado, Washington, and where ever else recreational is legal. I don't smoke myself, but to each their own.


My understanding is a positive test result is still grounds for termination (or not being hired). A good friend of mine is an RN in Denver. He's expressed his dismay many times over this.


----------



## Bullets (Feb 3, 2016)

Also need to know which drug test they are using? The rapid 5 panel or the longer 10 panel


----------



## Underoath87 (Feb 3, 2016)

Bullets said:


> Also need to know which drug test they are using? The rapid 5 panel or the longer 10 panel


Doesn't matter. The only difference is the number of drugs they each cover (5 vs 10), with both detecting THC.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Feb 4, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> My understanding is a positive test result is still grounds for termination (or not being hired). A good friend of mine is an RN in Denver. He's expressed his dismay many times over this.


Interesting. I was wondering how the legal status will effect EMS workers. It stays in your system for so long that you could test positive long after the effects ware off. I see as how it could pose a challenge for any occupation which involves driving in particular. However, if its legal in the state, it must be up to the employer to make a policy, and even that could probably be challenged legally in some ways I would imagine.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 4, 2016)

Thc is still illegal at the federal level, so they can still say that if you test positive you're fired


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 4, 2016)

Every local FD I've applied to here in CA has listed refraining from smoking tobacco products a condition of employment  (i.e. be a non-smoker or quit if you already are). And tobacco is perfectly legal. So especially with its federally illegal status, even though state law allows it (even if both allowed) there's nothing stopping an employer from prohibiting Marijuana use as a condition of employment. After all, being allowed is NOT the same as having a right to do so. Especially if in one of the dozens or so HR forms one typically signs when being hired somewhere says you won't use it and agree to random testing. Plus a quick Google search shows Colorado is an "at will" state with regards to employment meaning barring a contract specifically stating otherwise an employer from terminating you at any time for any reason they seem worthy, such as say drug usage.


----------



## COmedic17 (Feb 4, 2016)

ExpatMedic0 said:


> You could always move to Oregon, Colorado, Washington, and where ever else recreational is legal. I don't smoke myself, but to each their own.


False.

Government workers are not allowed to ingest any marijuana because it's federally illegal. A lot of the fire departments do hair follicle tests (as opposed to urine or blood) to insure you haven't been using marijuana prior to applying.  Also, None (to the extent of my knowledge) of the private EMS systems and/or hospitals in Colorado tolerate any marijuana use. Pre employment drug tests can not come up positive for marijuana, and if you fail a drug test, you are terminated on the spot.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## EMT999 (Apr 24, 2020)

stonerEnnT said:


> What happens if you fail it? Is it as simple as not getting the job? I ask because I have a pre-employment drug test this Monday, and I have doubts about passing it. I used to be a heavy Marijuana user (smoked almost every day for about a year) up until about 2 months ago. I gave it up because I want to pursue a career in EMS. I took a home drug test a few days ago and failed, which was a surprise to me. Now I'm pretty worried about not passing the real one on Monday.
> 
> If anyone has any input I would appreciate it.


lot of salty *** people in this forum lol who gives a **** if dude does drugs as long as he’s sober during his shifts . you guys probably drink your asses off till your **** faced but let someone smoke something with medicinal value and everyone loses their minds lmao . too answer the question yes preemployment drug screening will require you to have negative results on everything unless you have prescription for the drug you tested positive for. depending on the company and the policies you agreed to upon employment , they can always do random drug test at any given moment .


----------



## E tank (Apr 24, 2020)

3......2......1.......


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 24, 2020)

EMT999 said:


> lot of salty *** people in this forum lol who gives a **** if dude does drugs as long as he’s sober during his shifts . you guys probably drink your asses off till your **** faced but let someone smoke something with medicinal value and everyone loses their minds lmao . too answer the question yes preemployment drug screening will require you to have negative results on everything unless you have prescription for the drug you tested positive for. depending on the company and the policies you agreed to upon employment , they can always do random drug test at any given moment .


Wow, nice 4 year old thread revival, a revival only to b**ch and moan, apparently that were not all pro pot use?

I gave the thread a quick reread (only 1 page, and tryna remember what exactly i had posted back in 2016 lol) and can say your post right here @EMT999 is the only one thats "salty".

Everyone else was just saying "Yeah its illegal, they do random drug tests in this field and it'd suck to get fired for that, so you should probably quit smoking for that reason"


----------



## CCCSD (Apr 24, 2020)

EMT999 said:


> lot of salty *** people in this forum lol who gives a **** if dude does drugs as long as he’s sober during his shifts . you guys probably drink your asses off till your **** faced but let someone smoke something with medicinal value and everyone loses their minds lmao . too answer the question yes preemployment drug screening will require you to have negative results on everything unless you have prescription for the drug you tested positive for. depending on the company and the policies you agreed to upon employment , they can always do random drug test at any given moment .



Love it. Going to be a great lawsuit you will lose when you screw up, which you will.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 24, 2020)

Can't believe I missed this one.  Before it gets out of hand.


----------

